# z24 king clutch



## pyro_guy87 (May 22, 2010)

I'm having a problem with the clutch not fully disengaging. When it dose and the pedal is in to long it re-engages. I've look multiple time and have bled the line and there is no sign of air in the line, also there is on signs of being able to adjust the piston plate on the transmission. any help is much appreciated thanks.


----------



## 103355 (Jun 18, 2010)

It sounds like it may be the master cylinder seal(s) not holding pressure. Go to 1985 NISSAN 720 PICKUP Clutch Master Cylinder for CHEAP clutch parts. I had to replace my clutch disk in the past (85 720 King Dlx 2wd) because the clutch would not disengage. When I took it apart, I found one of the springs from the clutch disk loose in the transmission. Good luck.


----------

